# marantz vc6001 vs denon dv2200 and marantz cc4300?



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

was hoping some could help me out with a decision i may make.Anyone with experience on the marantz vc6001 multi/dvda/sacd player that could advise me.I have denon dv2200 which i use for sacd/dvda and some video and a marantz cc4300 for reg. cd's.It would be nice just to use 1 unit for multi purpose,but is it worth it.I dont want to lose any quality in either direction.I was also looking into the rotel multi disk cd player but it doesnt do hi res.Any insights would be helpful.thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Rick,

Hard to give a definitive answer with what you gave us to go on - giving us some idea of the quality level of your other equipment and speakers would be helpful with a question like this. And you didn’t give any indication what it is you’re trying to find out about the Marantz 6001 or the Rotel players.

My feeling is, there’s no reason your DVDA/SACD player can’t play your CDs. Of course, if you have really discriminating ears and a super high-end system, there may be a good reason to use a separate CD player. But if you can’t hear a difference between the Denon and the Marantz, there’s no reason to use both.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

almost forgot about this post.My equipment i have listed in my profile.I was hoping to see if i could use 1 unit without any loss in quality.At the same time i was wanting to see if the vc6001 would be an upgrade from the denon 2200 and the marantz cc4300.Since i upgraded my speakers i wanted something to compliment them as well.I've even looked into another denon(3910) to maybe replace the 2200 or the rotel rc1055 to replace the marantz(cant do both).Hope i explained this correctly.regardless thanks for the reply.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't answer your question directly, but my opinion (and of course, not necessarily true) is that a dvd player will play CD's just as well as a stand alone CD player. Now, it's true that some may be better at error correction and such, but my opinion (again, not shared by everyone) is that the DAC in today's budget player is going to be close to or as good as a uber-expensive models.

So, I'd just use the Denon unit for everything if it were me.

Again, just my opinion..

JCD


----------

